# My First HT



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello Shacksters,

OK, the Wifey just gave me the green light on the Panny TH-50PH9UK.
I will be ordering it next week,and will hopefully have it set up for the SuperBowl.
This is what I have right now:

Phillips 55" Projection TV which looks Horrible
Harmon Kardon AVR-435
Deftech ProCinema 60 5.1 speakers
Wii and 360


Unfortunately my receiver does not have HDMI,so I will have to use component, however
I will still have the installer run a HDMI cable in case I get a new receiver.
I was also planning on buying the HD-DVD add on for the 360.
What are the advantages or disadvantages for this HD-DVD add-on vs. a stand alone HD-DVD player?

My living room is kind of small at about 14'x10'x10' LxWxH so there is hardly any room for my equipment.
I was thinking of maybe buying an audio cabinet and placing it in a corner in my kitchen about 25ft' away from my Plasma,the installer can run a remote wire for my receiver,but how would I play my Wii.

What can I expect to pay if I want someone to run all of my audio and video wires behind the wall,mount all 5 speaker to the wall, install an electrical outlet over the fire place for the TV, and mount my plasma? I will be providing all of the wires and brackets.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

TIA,

robnsin1


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a nice little cozy room there. Good start to your HT system... :T

As far as cost to do the work, you may have to actually get someone out to look at what all might be involved in fishing those wires. Some of these custom installers here might be able to give you a rough idea of how much per hour it would be, but it could also be different from area to area. That electrical outlet above the fireplace could be a challenge, depending on how your fireplace is built.


----------

